# Weeks Turf Auction August 2019



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

They've started posting the items they are going to auction ending on the 21st. Does anyone have their eye on anything this time? I'm gonna sit this one out, I shot my wad on the last auction


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2019)

Oh boy don't let my wife find out &#128514;


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Good call, I'm signed up to bid but was waiting for items to start posting.

Any idea what some of these have gone for in the past? Mostly asking about the GM 1000's.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

TNTurf said:


> Good call, I'm signed up to bid but was waiting for items to start posting.
> 
> Any idea what some of these have gone for in the past? Mostly asking about the GM 1000's.


Looks like they have a bunch of Toros, a few John Deere's and a Jake or two. Should be able to grab one. The Jakes went for less than $200 last auction


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Couple of GM 1000s hmm might bid on one only 2-3 hr drive for me.


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Interesting. I've just got on this site this summer and learning so much. Been lurking on Craigslist watching for a good deal on a reel mower. Would love a riding one for my whole lawn but out of my price range. An auction like this could help. How do you figure out what to bid on? Are all of them verified working or take your chance if you don't go see them in person?

Thanks for any help and tips in advance.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

Lots of "abandoned" equipment in the list. But nothing listed as salvaged


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

You take your chances but if you're mechanically inclined you might get yourself a good deal.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

There are several Flex 2100s that would look great in my garage! A few good looking triplex too.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Nixnix42 said:


> You take your chances but if you're mechanically inclined you might get yourself a good deal.


I am so no issue there. My issue is I would like to see them in person but I am more like 8.5 hours away so its not practical to just take a look. What we need is someone from here that is willing to take a look and rank them best to worst. Ha.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

agrassman said:


> Interesting. I've just got on this site this summer and learning so much. Been lurking on Craigslist watching for a good deal on a reel mower. Would love a riding one for my whole lawn but out of my price range. An auction like this could help. How do you figure out what to bid on? Are all of them verified working or take your chance if you don't go see them in person?
> 
> Thanks for any help and tips in advance.


You kinda take your chances on all of them. You likely won't get a screaming deal but might do pretty good. I've bought a couple pieces of equipment from there and have been pleased for the most part. They both needed some tlc and parts here and there. But that's kinda half the fun for me to put something back to the way it should be.

You can look at the pics and get a pretty good feel for what you're buying. If they aren't listed as salvage I think they will run and move and don't have any glaring problems


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

TNTurf said:


> Nixnix42 said:
> 
> 
> > You take your chances but if you're mechanically inclined you might get yourself a good deal.
> ...


I'd pitch in for some gas money if someone would do that!


----------



## jan1980steve (Aug 16, 2017)

agrassman said:


> TNTurf said:
> 
> 
> > Nixnix42 said:
> ...


Same here, I am from Raleigh, NC. I can also pitch in if someone decides to drive. If not now, may be we can all group together for December?


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Most of the stuff listed looks like 10+ blade setups. I'm currently cutting at 1" HOC and will likely be doing the same for at least the next 2 seasons. Which mowers would handle this best? I'm pretty sure my McLane needs a bedknife and I'd much rather put that cash toward a better mower with cheaper expendable parts.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Man, that Jacobson 322 looks cleeeean. I will be very interested in seeing what that one goes for.



quadmasta said:


> Most of the stuff listed looks like 10+ blade setups. I'm currently cutting at 1" HOC and will likely be doing the same for at least the next 2 seasons. Which mowers would handle this best? I'm pretty sure my McLane needs a bedknife and I'd much rather put that cash toward a better mower with cheaper expendable parts.


Don't get any of the Toro flex units - those max out at under a half inch HOC. The others should be able to go about 1.00.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Might head down there with a trailer and a super duty and load up on some! Not quite the normal selection this time around.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2019)

I bit and put in my bid for a GM 1000 I can always use it for parts if it's a beater non working model.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Good luck!

Please add purchases to MPL3K

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11646


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

quadmasta said:


> Most of the stuff listed looks like 10+ blade setups. I'm currently cutting at 1" HOC and will likely be doing the same for at least the next 2 seasons. Which mowers would handle this best? I'm pretty sure my McLane needs a bedknife and I'd much rather put that cash toward a better mower with cheaper expendable parts.


Less blades handle higher HOC best. Like you said, most of these have 10+, so better suited for well under an inch.... with that being said, my 260SL is an 11 blade, and I cut at 3/4" with minimal issues. Occasional wash boarding and a few stragglers now and then, but nothing too bad.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Looks like most of you guys are within driving distance. What do you do if you win and need to ship? I guess they will work with you on the shipping.


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

@TNTurf I talked to them on the phone the other day. They can take care of palletizing and shipping (RORO or Palletized LTL ) but that obviously comes with a cost. He said they have shipped stuff all over the US and all over the world (Egypt, Guatemala). Sometimes the shipping costs can be the same or more than the equipment purchased


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

I was looking at one of the 3150's, but have no way to look at it in person either. I'm about 6 hours away.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

So who's the person bidding big so far on some of the GM1000s.

They don't look awful but they don't look like the quality that I've seen in past years come through.

Curious how high the triplex stuff will get. Some decent looking models and they show them running and cutting...


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

If anyone else is bidding on the John Deere 220b's let me know. I'd be happy with either of them at this point and would prefer not to run the price up on each other


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> So who's the person bidding big so far on some of the GM1000s.
> 
> They don't look awful but they don't look like the quality that I've seen in past years come through.
> 
> Curious how high the triplex stuff will get. Some decent looking models and they show them running and cutting...


I'm sub $100.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

quadmasta said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > So who's the person bidding big so far on some of the GM1000s.
> ...


I am sub $100 too. The one that is over $200 is a 2008, The rest look like 2005 if I am correct.

@quadmasta I hope we are not bidding on the same one :shock:


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm winning the two I've got bids on


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2019)

Got my bid on the beater #5225 someone wants that 2008 bad lol


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I am the fool at $200 on the GM1000. Do not use auto bid on day one. Oh well, if you want it win it that would be fantastic. I'm pretty sure I won that one.

I don't even need it just thought it would be fun to get a good price and try one out but overnight it shot up.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

TNTurf said:


> I am the fool at $200 on the GM1000. Do not use auto bid on day one. Oh well, if you want it win it that would be fantastic. I'm pretty sure I won that one.
> 
> I don't even need it just thought it would be fun to get a good price and try one out but overnight it shot up.


 :lol: oops!


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

TNTurf said:


> I am the fool at $200 on the GM1000. Do not use auto bid on day one. Oh well, if you want it win it that would be fantastic. I'm pretty sure I won that one.
> 
> I don't even need it just thought it would be fun to get a good price and try one out but overnight it shot up.


Auto bid's fine, just set it lower


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

We know this now. I expected things (first time) to sell for more to be honest and thought I was in the ballpark at $250 tops and expected to be outbid. Well, around here in ads and through various dealers the prices are much higher than they are at this auction. Someone else was willing to spend $200 or my auto bid would be at a lower number. Went to bed, got up, removed my max bid and its sat since. Ah well. The fun part will be getting it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2019)

TNTurf said:


> I am the fool at $200 on the GM1000. Do not use auto bid on day one. Oh well, if you want it win it that would be fantastic. I'm pretty sure I won that one.
> 
> I don't even need it just thought it would be fun to get a good price and try one out but overnight it shot up.


Lol I was wondering..😁


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2019)

Last time I bid on one they pretty much all went to a wholesaler who outbid everyone and loaded them up on a trailer headed north.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm probably going to bid on #5083 if it doesn't jump up in price in the morning. Anyone else bidding on it?


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

dpainter68 said:


> I'm probably going to bid on #5083 if it doesn't jump up in price in the morning. Anyone else bidding on it?


Looks really nice! :thumbup:

I wish I had the yard for it! Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2019)

dpainter68 said:


> I'm probably going to bid on #5083 if it doesn't jump up in price in the morning. Anyone else bidding on it?


Ooh that's a monster you must have some acreage.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Lots of bidding the night before, I am guessing that tomorrow's winning bid prices are going to be high!

Typically, most bids are placed 10 minutes before a lot closes. Of course, keep in mind...THERE IS NO SNIPER BIDDING!!! So, waiting until the last 15 seconds is only going to extend the time for the lot. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2019)

+1 &#128077;


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

chadh said:


> If anyone else is bidding on the John Deere 220b's let me know. I'd be happy with either of them at this point and would prefer not to run the price up on each other


I'm keeping an eye on several of the JDs, but I'll leave the 220Bs alone. Good Luck!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Only thing I might care for is the GM800 to fiddle with.

Most of the stuff, outside of the triplexes looks like older junk. Some of them still have the grass and weeds attached where they've been plucked from an abandoned area.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

I think the Flex 2100s look to be in pretty great shape.... Anybody bidding on 5013?


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> Only thing I might care for is the GM800 to fiddle with.
> 
> Most of the stuff, outside of the triplexes looks like older junk. Some of them still have the grass and weeds attached where they've been plucked from an abandoned area.


I am going after a GM1000. If I can get it at under 100 I will be happy. I don't mind having a winter project.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

JTCJC said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Only thing I might care for is the GM800 to fiddle with.
> ...


You have one picked out? A buddy of mine is looking at the 1000s too. Would hate to drive the price up on each other...


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Brackin4au said:


> JTCJC said:
> 
> 
> > FATC1TY said:
> ...


I am on 5207. It would be good to know.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Well I just got driven out of the Flex 2100s... quick ha


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Looks like there's some wholesalers or golf courses in this auction. See similar bidders winning a lot of items...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2019)

Just like last time yep


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Did those flex 21s really go for 600 plus?!

Good grief.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> Did those flex 21s really go for 600 plus?!
> 
> Good grief.


The 2100s did, I set a max bid at $250 and was high bidder until 30 mins left.... then BAM BAM BAM, just kept going up. Bidder 311 is loading up on a bunch of stuff...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2019)

Whole sellers


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

That one JD triplex went for 625. Dang that wasn't bad and it ran and appeared to cut..


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Nixnix42 said:


> Whole sellers


Bidder #311 is definitely a wholesaler... bidding on greensmowers, zero turns, triplexes, all sorts of stuff.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

I don't care if the GM1000s I'm bidding on are older, it's replacing a 30 year old McLane so it's at least a step up  I'm expecting to have to put some money into parts for it so NBD if I get it cheap enough.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Brackin4au said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Did those flex 21s really go for 600 plus?!
> ...


Personally, I thought the Flex 2100's with Subaru engines were a steal. Look at those online and you are paying $2k plus.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> > FATC1TY said:
> ...


Agreed. They looked to be in great shape. I just didn't need one bad enough to spend what they were going for. I was only trying to get it to cut a 1000sqft section in my backyard haha.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

dpainter68 said:


> I'm probably going to bid on #5083 if it doesn't jump up in price in the morning. Anyone else bidding on it?


Did you win 5083?? Selfishly hoping so, so I can come by and check it out haha.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Brackin4au said:


> dpainter68 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm probably going to bid on #5083 if it doesn't jump up in price in the morning. Anyone else bidding on it?
> ...


Haha. No, once it went above $4k I backed out. I'll find me one before too long and then you're welcome to come by and mow my rye grass this winter with it haha.


----------



## wessneroo (Jan 22, 2019)

chadh said:


> If anyone else is bidding on the John Deere 220b's let me know. I'd be happy with either of them at this point and would prefer not to run the price up on each other


Do you know which one you're going for? I'm looking too.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

dpainter68 said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> > dpainter68 said:
> ...


Haha deal...


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

wessneroo said:


> chadh said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone else is bidding on the John Deere 220b's let me know. I'd be happy with either of them at this point and would prefer not to run the price up on each other
> ...


5155 is my first choice, but at this point something tells me the price is gonna get skyrocketed at the end.

Is the 220A much of a step down? This would be my first reel mower


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Who's fighting for that JD220C?


----------



## wessneroo (Jan 22, 2019)

chadh said:


> wessneroo said:
> 
> 
> > chadh said:
> ...


I'll let you take that one then. Good luck!

I don't know all the differences between 220A-220B, but the biggest difference is age. 220A ran 1997-2002 and 220B ran 2002-2006. The 220As could be much older machines.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Gotcha.


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

what is the website you guys are finding this stuff at? I cant seem to get any hits


----------



## wessneroo (Jan 22, 2019)

Backyard Soldier said:


> what is the website you guys are finding this stuff at? I cant seem to get any hits


https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/113


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

What the pickup policy on the items at the auction? Will they hold it for a few days? Or are the shipping on the walk-behind mowers reasonable?


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

Stop outbidding me on my soon to be GM800 (5186). You guys are killing me


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2019)

claydus said:


> What the pickup policy on the items at the auction? Will they hold it for a few days? Or are the shipping on the walk-behind mowers reasonable?


If you pay in full I believe you have 30 days to pickup from sale date. Shipping cost can vary greatly but I've seen in the range ot 200-300 dollars on average.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

5156 JohnDeere 220B up to $365 in last minute lol


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

claydus said:


> 5156 JohnDeere 220B up to $365 in last minute lol


Wow sold at $490


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

seebryango said:


> Stop outbidding me on my soon to be GM800 (5186). You guys are killing me


I'm eyeballing one of them and got a pocket full of cash. I want 5184 so I have a mower for the two strips near my road!!

Based on the junky JD220B that just went for 500 I got a feeling the prices are super high this round for sub par stuff!!


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

I think I'll be using this one as a learning round.


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

@FATC1TY I actually went down there last week and looked at all of the machinery. Cranked the ones that had gas and inspected everything.

This would be my first reel mower to learn on.... just saying


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

seebryango said:


> @FATC1TY I actually went down there last week and looked at all of the machinery. Cranked the ones that had gas and inspected everything.
> 
> This would be my first reel mower to learn on.... just saying


Whatcha think of the lot down there, especially the abandoned stuff ?


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

Watching to see how much these go for

Toro GM 1000/800 5184, 5185, 5186, 5195 
Toro Flex 5199, 5200, 5201


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

My run away bid is starting to look better now. I had an idea many of these would go over $200. That is good price really.

I was outbid, now I can move on to something else. They quoted me $450 shipping plus fees and tax to close the deal. I can get one local for less if I keep an eye out. Good luck everyone.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

TNTurf said:


> My run away bid is starting to look better now. I had an idea many of these would go over $200. That is good price really.


Very true. Heavy run on them all late.

Looks like I'm heading south to grab some rust in the next 30 days.

Also to note- don't try bidding on your phone. What a mess


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

@FATC1TY I had never been around a greens mower or cranked one or anything. It was about 107F heat index and I was out there for 2.5 hours cranking engines and counting blades and what not. It was better than being at work, but I had no clue what I was doing.

Here is a link to a spreadsheet I made with all of the info I wrote down. I will know better next time and hope to win one.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

TNTurf said:


> My run away bid is starting to look better now. I had an idea many of these would go over $200. That is good price really.
> 
> I was outbid, now I can move on to something else. They quoted me $450 shipping plus fees and tax to close the deal. I can get one local for less if I keep an eye out. Good luck everyone.


I just got dragged over 200 on 5207... :roll:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2019)

so far I'd say an average of about $300 for a GM1000.. OMG $535 for the last one lol


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Nixnix42 said:


> so far I'd say an average of about $300 for a GM1000.. OMG $535 for the last one lol


Yup, almost an avg of 400... Oh well no GM1000 for me this time...


----------



## wessneroo (Jan 22, 2019)

Wow #5218 really took off. I got priced out in a hurry.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

I got a Greens Roller out this auction.


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello Peeps...im a newb to these things, so can you please let me know how often they do these? any other sites, I can try for similar auctions?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2019)

wow $250 for #5225 da beater GM 1000.. someone wants a GM 1000 pretty bad..I hope they enjoy it


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

HungrySoutherner said:


> I got a Greens Roller out this auction.


Awesome. Which did you get? I thought about bidding on the super 3000, but don't have anywhere to put it haha


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Backyard Soldier said:


> Hello Peeps...im a newb to these things, so can you please let me know how often they do these? any other sites, I can try for similar auctions?


Weeks has an online auction a few times a year. And a big live auction in December... also you can try these links...


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

wessneroo said:


> Wow #5218 really took off. I got priced out in a hurry.


You were outbid by #1277. Probably a dealer...he bought at least 14 WBGM...all near the end of the auction. He was overpaying so much it begged for further investigation. For example, he paid $400 for #5218 a 220B without transport wheels & groomer and without a pic of the reel. :roll:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm happy I ended up with an 800 to be friends with my 1600. Wife ain't gonna be happy though!


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Anyone here win that pristine looking Jacobsen Eclipse 322? $1575 for a feature rich triplex that didn't look like it was pulled out of a water hazard seems like a great deal.


----------



## jredwards4 (Jul 31, 2017)

HAHA, I was bidding for the 800 and gave up thinking the other bidder would never stop.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

jredwards4 said:


> HAHA, I was bidding for the 800 and gave up thinking the other bidder would never stop.


It was me... I was slightly over what was expected to spend but so was pretty much the case with the whole auction this go around. Limited mowers, higher prices.

I had a hard and fast ~200 for them, at worse if only for parts or something and wouldn't feel like it was a loss.


----------



## aufan134 (Aug 21, 2019)

Sorry guys for bidding against some of you. I've been a long time lurker of this site and didn't see this thread until after the auction so I created an account. I won 2 mowers today. The 2013 toro flex 2100 for 755 and a John Deere 220b for 490. I think I might have over paid based on some of your comments but I've been trying to buy a reel mower off marketplace and craigslist and couldn't find prices that good. Feel free to roast me.. give me advice.. I didn't go into the auction wanting 2 mowers but figured at those prices I could fix them up and compare and keep the best one for my yard.

A little background. The past year I started cutting my lawn at the lowest possible setting on my rotary and finally decided to bite the bullet and get a reel mower. So I'm jumping head first into this new "obsession" and trying to be conscious of money and time. Any tips of things you would do differently with your lawn at the start would be greatly appreciated. I'll probably be creating a thread shortly. Thanks everyone in advance! This is really a cool place where I've learned a lot of information.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2019)

Conscious of money and time? dude you just plunk down almost $1300 on greens mowers..you must have money to burn on your new "obsession". Good luck in finding a buyer for the mower deemed not worthy.


----------



## somathnao (Dec 16, 2018)

Nixnix42 said:


> wow $250 for #5225 da beater GM 1000.. someone wants a GM 1000 pretty bad..I hope they enjoy it


That was me 

Hoping it's not to much of a beater. Couldn't win any of the other GM1000s


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

aufan134 said:


> Sorry guys for bidding against some of you. I've been a long time lurker of this site and didn't see this thread until after the auction so I created an account. I won 2 mowers today. The 2013 toro flex 2100 for 755 and a John Deere 220b for 490. I think I might have over paid based on some of your comments but I've been trying to buy a reel mower off marketplace and craigslist and couldn't find prices that good. Feel free to roast me.. give me advice.. I didn't go into the auction wanting 2 mowers but figured at those prices I could fix them up and compare and keep the best one for my yard.
> 
> A little background. The past year I started cutting my lawn at the lowest possible setting on my rotary and finally decided to bite the bullet and get a reel mower. So I'm jumping head first into this new "obsession" and trying to be conscious of money and time. Any tips of things you would do differently with your lawn at the start would be greatly appreciated. I'll probably be creating a thread shortly. Thanks everyone in advance! This is really a cool place where I've learned a lot of information.


Until you have a chance to modify you will have two different type mowers. You may want to keep both. The Toro will have a cutting height limit of .297 until you modify it with a high height of cut kit. Assuming it does not have a groomer. The JD will cut to an inch or just a bit higher and is a fixed head versus floating. With both you will be able to compare and see what you like more about each. I think you did fine on pricing, with auction fees and things you are about at the price you would pay most places unless you found a really good price. Most recent 2100's I found were about $1000 and that was not too bad. The JD I'm less familiar with on pricing but never mind that. Get them running and use them for a while and see what you like more.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2019)

somathnao said:


> Nixnix42 said:
> 
> 
> > wow $250 for #5225 da beater GM 1000.. someone wants a GM 1000 pretty bad..I hope they enjoy it
> ...


Good price.. Put a new reel and bedknife on it she'll cut fine Sir 👍


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Backyard Soldier said:


> Hello Peeps...im a newb to these things, so can you please let me know how often they do these? any other sites, I can try for similar auctions?


December is the next big one, they are expecting 500 plus items, and are asking a higher online premium so I'd be willing to be there will be some good stuff.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Nixnix42 said:


> Conscious of money and time? dude you just plunk down almost $1300 on greens mowers..you must have money to burn on your new "obsession". Good luck in finding a buyer for the mower deemed not worthy.


Ehh, this seems a little harsh. The guy paid what he felt was fair and got an assortment to figure it out.

I had money to burn and apparently I bought mowers people here wanted as well. Probably not going to be hard to sell them.


----------



## jredwards4 (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm going to head down in December. Be nice to plan ahead with others on here to avoid driving up the bids. I had a pretty low $ threshold today and had enough restraint to cut myself off (unfortunately I probably costs you guys a few bucks each)

Have fun with the new toys


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> Nixnix42 said:
> 
> 
> > Conscious of money and time? dude you just plunk down almost $1300 on greens mowers..you must have money to burn on your new "obsession". Good luck in finding a buyer for the mower deemed not worthy.
> ...


 Harsh..hmmm..Hey I'm all for making a profit but don't go rubbing peoples noses in it and then asking for help/info.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Nixnix42 said:


> Conscious of money and time? dude you just plunk down almost $1300 on greens mowers..you must have money to burn on your new "obsession". Good luck in finding a buyer for the mower deemed not worthy.


He won't have any trouble selling. I honestly think if you have an expectation to pay $200 or less you'll never end up with one.

I purchased 6 mowers at the auction in December of 2018. Had zero issue selling them for a little profit


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Brackin4au said:


> HungrySoutherner said:
> 
> 
> > I got a Greens Roller out this auction.
> ...


That's the one I got so there will be a Roller in town if you need one . It's going to really come in handy next year when I renovate to tifgrand. Going to take it apart and put it back together this winter. They had the attachments too that I got for $3 so if they aren't worth anything I didn't pay anything for them


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2019)

Evidently not hard at all to sell for a profit indeed.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

HungrySoutherner said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> > HungrySoutherner said:
> ...


Very nice. Congrats on that deal. Hopefully it's in good shape. I just started working on a backyard green. So if you need to practice before your tifgrand reno, I know a place... haha


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Nixnix42 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Nixnix42 said:
> ...


Not sure how he rubbed anyone's nose in it. Just stated that he bought two mowers because they were better prices than other places he looked. I really wanted one of those 2100s, but didn't "need" it, so more power to him. Hope it turns out to be a great mower!


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

aufan134 said:


> Sorry guys for bidding against some of you. I've been a long time lurker of this site and didn't see this thread until after the auction so I created an account. I won 2 mowers today. The 2013 toro flex 2100 for 755 and a John Deere 220b for 490. I think I might have over paid based on some of your comments but I've been trying to buy a reel mower off marketplace and craigslist and couldn't find prices that good. Feel free to roast me.. give me advice.. I didn't go into the auction wanting 2 mowers but figured at those prices I could fix them up and compare and keep the best one for my yard.
> 
> A little background. The past year I started cutting my lawn at the lowest possible setting on my rotary and finally decided to bite the bullet and get a reel mower. So I'm jumping head first into this new "obsession" and trying to be conscious of money and time. Any tips of things you would do differently with your lawn at the start would be greatly appreciated. I'll probably be creating a thread shortly. Thanks everyone in advance! This is really a cool place where I've learned a lot of information.


Congrats on the mowers. Look forward to seeing what you do with them. I had my eye on those 2100s. Look to be in great shape. Start a lawn journal for us to watch!


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

aufan134 said:


> Sorry guys for bidding against some of you. I've been a long time lurker of this site and didn't see this thread until after the auction so I created an account. I won 2 mowers today. The 2013 toro flex 2100 for 755 and a John Deere 220b for 490. I think I might have over paid based on some of your comments but I've been trying to buy a reel mower off marketplace and craigslist and couldn't find prices that good. Feel free to roast me.. give me advice.. I didn't go into the auction wanting 2 mowers but figured at those prices I could fix them up and compare and keep the best one for my yard.
> 
> A little background. The past year I started cutting my lawn at the lowest possible setting on my rotary and finally decided to bite the bullet and get a reel mower. So I'm jumping head first into this new "obsession" and trying to be conscious of money and time. Any tips of things you would do differently with your lawn at the start would be greatly appreciated. I'll probably be creating a thread shortly. Thanks everyone in advance! This is really a cool place where I've learned a lot of information.


Contrary to some of the opinions here, I think you'll be able to sell one of these two for $1250 and have a free mower. Just change the fluids and make sure it all works well and be patient and it'll sell.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

With great risk often comes great reward. Buying a mower unseen and paying to have it delivered is definitely great risk. :thumbup:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

HungrySoutherner said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> > HungrySoutherner said:
> ...


That thing looks awesome, I thought it would be sweet to have but man, prime storage for an item that wouldn't get a ton of use. Let alone the neighbors watching me try and use it!!

Would be interested in seeing it in action in a yard.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Nixnix42 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Nixnix42 said:
> ...


I didn't take it that he rubbed anything in anyone's face..?

Sure he could have made those with smaller budgets feel better by not listing prices but then people would specifically ask what someone paid at these auctions as a price point for information. He also attempted, based on the dialogue here to say "sorry! didnt see others here attempting to bid on certain items so we didn't push the prices up".

Similar to the fact I didn't see anyone bidding on GM800s here. Until someone near the end said they did- I didn't know my bids were going against someone here who wanted one, as I was bidding on both and then one near the end. Price is price, and apparently I was stupid enough to pay more than the rest of them and ended up with both mowers. If I don't like them, I'm pretty sure I could sell them both for the original cost, plus diesel to go get them, time and parts to repair and refurb, and break completely even or modest profit, without trying hard.


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> Anyone here win that pristine looking Jacobsen Eclipse 322? $1575 for a feature rich triplex that didn't look like it was pulled out of a water hazard seems like a great deal.


I saw that but the beeping near the end of the video meant a fault occurred. Might have been small like reels to tight to the bedknife Or big like a brushless motor failure. Can't be too sure and didn't want to risk it. I wanted one of the JD z930's but was at work and didn't get to get one in time.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Congratulations to all the winners.

Please consider adding your purchases to the Mower Purchase List 3000 (MPL3K). link in signature below :thumbup:


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

metro424 said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here win that pristine looking Jacobsen Eclipse 322? $1575 for a feature rich triplex that didn't look like it was pulled out of a water hazard seems like a great deal.
> ...


Same. I was thinking something with the reels was off when they dropped the reels and the mower slowed to a hault. Plus I didn't have the requisite approvals to spend $2k...


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Oceanus said:


> Congratulations to all the winners.
> 
> Please consider adding your purchases to the Mower Purchase List 3000 (MPL3K). link in signature below :thumbup:


This is a great resource for buyers! However, be prepared to have it used against you when you are sellers! :shock:


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Nixnix42 said:


> Conscious of money and time? dude you just plunk down almost $1300 on greens mowers..you must have money to burn on your new "obsession". Good luck in finding a buyer for the mower deemed not worthy.


I thought this forum was a "safe space"

$1300 isn't a lot of money to some people. It's all about prospective.

He won't have any trouble selling them for a bit of profit if they run and cut


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Art_Vandelay said:


> Nixnix42 said:
> 
> 
> > Conscious of money and time? dude you just plunk down almost $1300 on greens mowers..you must have money to burn on your new "obsession". Good luck in finding a buyer for the mower deemed not worthy.
> ...


For proof, go look at how many people there are in the Swardman Electra thread $$$$$$


----------



## aufan134 (Aug 21, 2019)

Nixnix42 said:


> Conscious of money and time? dude you just plunk down almost $1300 on greens mowers..you must have money to burn on your new "obsession". Good luck in finding a buyer for the mower deemed not worthy.


To each his own. You gotta start somewhere. I went ahead and skipped Mclane mowers and splurged on some golf course mowers. I do have other hobbies including golf and boating. Actually just got done rebuilding a boat (interior and engine) after missing a plug while winterizing it last year. Both of these hobbies are expensive and have learned that you have to spend some money to get any enjoyment out of it. Not to mention that sometimes time is more expensive than money.


----------



## aufan134 (Aug 21, 2019)

Brackin4au said:


> aufan134 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys for bidding against some of you. I've been a long time lurker of this site and didn't see this thread until after the auction so I created an account. I won 2 mowers today. The 2013 toro flex 2100 for 755 and a John Deere 220b for 490. I think I might have over paid based on some of your comments but I've been trying to buy a reel mower off marketplace and craigslist and couldn't find prices that good. Feel free to roast me.. give me advice.. I didn't go into the auction wanting 2 mowers but figured at those prices I could fix them up and compare and keep the best one for my yard.
> ...


War Eagle! Im gathering all of my yard pics from the past couple of years and hoping to have them on there tonight. Feels good to be part of a another forum other than Auburn football :lol: They sometimes get out of hand before the season starts


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

aufan134 said:


> Feels good to be part of a another forum other than Auburn football :lol: They sometimes get out of hand before the season starts


Definitely. I don't even read those forums. Just ready to get things started! WDE


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

So anyone gotten their mowers yet, and have anything to add on conditions, issues, etc?


----------



## aufan134 (Aug 21, 2019)

I picked up both mowers about 3 weeks ago. A 2013 toro greensmaster flex 2100 and a john deere 220b. The toro is in great condition and started on first pull. The blades seem to be really sharp and well maintained. I have been cutting the back yard (after scalping and leveling with sand) with it at about a 1/2 inch after receiving the High HOC kit this past week. The max height with the kit is around 7/8'' to 1''. I don't have any complaints with it other than the fact my lawn is not as level as I thought and the mower tends to jump over those spots in the yard. When I first got it I cut the back on the initial setup and it pretty much cut all grass I had in the back yard.

The john deere 220b wouldn't crank and it had some issues with the drive not engaging. Turns out its been sitting awhile and just needed some movement. I'm currently fixing the honda engine on it. It was missing the bolts on the left side of the roller to adjust the height. I was able to track down most of the parts ($10 worth) through a local john deere store here in auburn. This one is more of a Fall/Winter project to get ready for growing season.

I haven't had a chance to upload pictures but hoping to get some time this weekend and start a lawn journal.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

@aufan134 Good to hear postive news. I stayed away from the flex 21s due to cut height. Where did you find that kit at? I may try to pick one up at the next auction as I've always preferred toro products.


----------



## aufan134 (Aug 21, 2019)

I submitted for an online account from jerrypate.com. HOC Part number is 120-9600. They have an online parts system that allows you to look up parts by mower serial number. I'm pretty sure they have a store in Birmingham. The parts came from Pensacola.


----------



## RubyFired22 (Jun 11, 2020)

Do you guys have like a trusted shipping company y'all use to pack and ship y'all winnings?


----------

